

British Researchers Set Out to Build Charles Babbage's Steam Computer - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2396238,00.asp#fbid=eGNKoSY3C70

======
jgrahamc
That isn't the best article on the topic. John Markoff who actually
interviewed me did two pieces. The first is a detailed article:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/08/science/computer-
experts-b...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/08/science/computer-experts-
building-1830s-babbage-analytical-engine.html)

The second a wonderful annotated plan:

[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/11/07/science/before...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/11/07/science/before-
its-time-machine.html?ref=science)

For people interested there's the official web site: <http://plan28.org/> and
I did a reddit IAmA on the project last year:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/dr6yk/im_the_guy_behin...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/dr6yk/im_the_guy_behind_plan_28_the_project_to_build/)

And if that's not enough. Listen to today's "World Update" from the BBC World
Service: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00lf05y> I'm talking at about 38
minutes in.

~~~
JonnieCache
That diagram is particularly cool.

